# Anyone returned to golf after a broken wrist??



## malek988 (Jun 14, 2012)

well guys my cast came off 3 weeks ago, and the pain went away and range of motion came back within a week, so thought id hit the short game area and learn to putt again lol, turns out with my new putter and a bit of practice ive been doing some seriously amazing putting, i had to video it as i wouldn't have believed it

any ways last week and this week i had a session at the driving range, it was depressing, pw, sw perfect distance and accuracy everything else, i couldn't knock past the 100 yard marker, even my driver, i knew my swing, done everything i do prior to breaking my wrist and either hooked the life out of the ball slice like mad or topped, few shot did hurt like hell, so im wondering should i put everything away for another 6-7 weeks 

anyways rant over anyone else experienced this??


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Jun 14, 2012)

Malek, Yeh after coming off my motorbike a few years ago, broken wrist and dislocated thumb, just take it easy for a good few weeks yet (early days ), go out and hit wedges, short irons  until you get the strength back, then move onto the longer clubs, give it time mate, things will improve, good luck with it !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you spoken to a physio or doctor as surely hitting onto a range mat isn't going to do the wrist any favours as it'll still be weak.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would use a wrist support, just to give a little help. Like a tuba grip etc. It will take time, mine took 10 months, after coming of my mountain bike @ Glentress. It still clicks to this day, hay ho.


----------

